# My beautiful buck



## medwaymice (Jul 3, 2012)

Please find attached some pics of my gorgeous buck.

Excuse the state of me in the background I have not been well and desperately need a haircut! LOL.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Lovely! Would that be broken marked?


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

How adorable! XD Very cute boy!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

He's a really nice boy. Do you have breeding plans for him?


----------



## medwaymice (Jul 3, 2012)

Hopefully yes. I have him in with a female who's white with one chocolate dot on her, so looking forward to seeing what comes out.
I am just starting out breeding show mice and have a long way to go to get to where I want to be but with the help I am receiving from good people on here I am sure I will get there. Will try and get pic of the doe up on here too.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not an expert on the subject but I do believe that is indeed a broken marked.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

moustress said:


> I'm not an expert on the subject but I do believe that is indeed a broken marked.


Yes I had the same thoughts.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

He's lovely!


----------



## medwaymice (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks everybody.
I have a lot of work to do to get a near perfect one but I think he is a good start. I will get some pics of his girlfriend, she is very pretty but hardly any markings.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

SNAP!










haha


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hah, that last pic is just too cute! You got him in really clear focus, it's almost like he's posing!


----------



## medwaymice (Jul 3, 2012)

Zowie - that is such a cute mouse! buck or doe?
I still must get pic of Una the feamle but she's pregnant now so don't like to muck around with her too much.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

She's a doe! Unfortunately she is rather unwell at the moment and not looking so hot


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Good to see you on here Charlie. They are both such stunning mice! The 3 mice I got from you are doing so well. I have so much fun with them.
The black & white female was indeed pregnant. She had 10 babies. Here are photos of them so far.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-prin ... 101250945/

Here is the mum of the litter, now named Medusa.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-prin ... 092783323/

Here is Dr.Hannibal Lecter, the male.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-prin ... 091753515/

and this is Crybaby, my tri-colour female, who I'm hoping is expecting babies soon!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-prin ... 092837433/


----------

